# milk it (milking the situation)



## Masood

How do you say "milking it" in Spain?
E.g. A footballer exaggerates injury in the final minutes of a game to waste time.
Quiero decir en español
"He's not that badly injured - he's just milking it!"
No será para tanto - está,...??


----------



## gato radioso

*Haciendo el paripé.*


To pretend to be in a situation just to deceive others.


----------



## boroman

Curioso que en español, aunque no es equivalente al cien por cien diría que el jugador no se ha hecho daño, que está de mamoneo.


----------



## jsvillar

¿Qué significa exactamente 'to milk'? ¿Se refiere a buscar escusas para retrasar, se refiere a engañar (en este caso fingiendo una lesión) o se refiere a abusar demasiado de una situación?
Hacer el paripé significa fingir, engañar.
Estar de mamoneo significa para mí perder el tiempo, pero también puede significar engañar.

Yo asocio 'to milk' a exprimir una situación, abusar de ella (como me he lesionado, voy a hacer que me duele mucho, y así pasa el tiempo).


----------



## Circunflejo

Le está echando cuento.


----------



## User With No Name

jsvillar said:


> Yo asocio 'to milk' a exprimir una situación, abusar de ella (como me he lesionado, voy a hacer que me duele mucho, y así pasa el tiempo).


Creo que es exactamente eso.

Cabría notar que para "milk" una situación, la situación tiene que ser real, por lo menos hasta cierto punto. No puede ser una situación o problema totalmente inventado. El niño que se enferma (de verdad, aunque no sea nada grave) puede "milk" la situación y lograr que sus padres le compren helado, o que le permitan quedarse todo el día en casa viendo televisión. Pero se da a entender que está por lo menos un poco enfermo. No se diría, creo, de un niño que fingiera estar enfermo sin estarlo.


----------



## gato radioso

Circunflejo said:


> Le está echando cuento.


----------



## jsvillar

¡Vale! 'Le está echando cuento' valdría, pero la lesión tiene que ser real, como dice User With no Name.


----------



## Magazine

jsvillar said:


> ¡Vale! 'Le está echando cuento' valdría, pero la lesión tiene que ser real, como dice User With no Name.



Entonces en realidad _no_ vale, _echarle cuento_ normalmente es que _disimulan_ una lesión y zas! salen corriendo un minuto después. Un niño puede...pero un futbolista fijo que no, es todo cuento, es decir, la lesión no existe. 

Qué tal:

...solo se está aprovechando.


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> _echarle cuento_ normalmente es que _disimulan_ una lesión y zas! salen corriendo un minuto después.


 ¿Disimulan? ¿No será que simulan?

En el contexto que se nos presenta, el futbolista tiene _an injury_ (un golpe, una herida, un dolor, una lesión...) y magnifica su intensidad o consecuencias para perder tiempo. Es decir, tiene _an injury_ y le echa cuento. Por ejemplo, le han dado un golpe que le ha producido un leve dolor de dientes y chilla como si se los hubieran partido; es decir, magnifica la intensidad de un dolor que, aunque leve, sí que existe.


----------



## Amapolas

jsvillar said:


> ¿Qué significa exactamente 'to milk'? ¿Se refiere a buscar escusas para retrasar, se refiere a engañar (en este caso fingiendo una lesión) o se refiere a abusar demasiado de una situación?
> Hacer el paripé significa fingir, engañar.
> Estar de mamoneo significa para mí perder el tiempo, pero también puede significar engañar.
> 
> Yo asocio 'to milk' a exprimir una situación, abusar de ella (como me he lesionado, voy a hacer que me duele mucho, y así pasa el tiempo).


De este lado del océano decimos lo mismo.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Como ya sugerido por Circunflejo -y por gato radioso-, _*echarle cuento *_parece perfectamente ajustado en este caso, en tanto que pretender una lesión o un dolor más relevante del que en realidad se sufre; _está echándole cuento_. Menos frecuente en este contexto, pero con el mismo sentido, _está exprimiendo la situación_.

_to draw or coerce profit or advantage from illicitly or to an extreme degree : EXPLOIT 
milk the joke for all it's worth
Definition of MILK

Woodgate se lesionó y Gattuso intentó forzar una expulsión echándole cuento.
Fútbol Arte: febrero 2006
_


----------



## Ballenero

El niño que está un poco enfermo y el futbolista que ha recibido un pequeño golpe *están exagerando *y lo hacen para *sacarle jugo *a esa situación.


----------



## nanel

Aunque en esta situación cuadre lo de "echarle cuento", para mí no es lo que significa "milking". Me parecen mejores las traducciones de "exprimir la situación" y "sacarle jugo", que tienen la connotación de aprovechar algo cierto y sacarle todo el partido posible.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Magazine said:


> Entonces en realidad _no_ vale, _echarle cuento_ normalmente es que _disimulan_ *simulan* una lesión y zas! salen corriendo
> ...solo se está aprovechando.



Sí, concuerdo.

"Se está aprovechando" es una buena. Es una de las más frecuentes... "Se está aprovechando", o "Lo está aprovechando" (el hecho de haberse caído, o de haberse llevado un golpe).

Otra que se usa mucho en el contexto futbolístico es, "hacer teatro";

"Está haciendo teatro."
"Eso es / puede ser (algo de) teatro."


Hablando en sentido general, en inglés, "To milk (st)" es una expresión figurada que viene del término agrícola "to milk (a cow)", "ordeñar". De ahí surge una expresión más específica, del argot, que es "to milk it".

La expresión que plantea Masood es un uso específico de este "to milk it" (empleado en gerundio, que le da un carácter más argótico a la expresión). Además, se trata de un uso aún más concreto, en este caso, por estar reducido al mundo del fútbol.

En español, para hablar con sentido amplio de "sacar partido de algo", se dice;

- Sacar partido (de algo)
- Aprovechar (algo)
(Aprovecharlo / aprovecharse (de algo))
- Explotar algo

- Sacar tajada / rodaja (de algo) (fam)
- Ordeñar algo  (familiar, infrecuente)


(*) DLE
*- Ordeñar*
3. tr. coloq. Obtener el máximo provecho posible de algo o alguien.


Tenía dudas sobre el uso de "ordeñar"; estaba temiéndome que fuera un galleguismo, así que lo consulté en el diccionario.

Veo que sí se usa, fuera de Galicia...


Edit - Editado para marcar 'ordeñar' como infrecuente (tras ver los posts de Magazine y jsvillar, que lo comentan como desusado).

Además, incluyo el término de 'hacer teatro', y amplio el comentario sobre el término "to milk it".


----------



## Magazine

> es que _disimulan_ *simulan* una lesión



Ya sé, ya sé ...iba a escribir solo _disimulan_, punto....luego añadí _lesión_, en fin, ya se sabe  

Lo de _ordeñar_ en este sentido no lo he oído por aquí.


----------



## jsvillar

Ordeñar no, pero exprimir, o sacarle el jugo a una situación sí es normal.

En el contexto del ejemplo original, con la lesión exagerada del futbolista, estoy de acuerdo con que 'exprimir' o 'sacar el jugo' no valdrían porque parecen muy serias, habría que decir 'exagerar' o, perdiendo el hecho de que la lesión es real, 'echarle cuento'.

Masood siempre hace preguntas puñeteras; hace una pregunta que parece inocente y resulta que no lo es, ¡eso hay que agradecerlo!


----------



## Amapolas

jsvillar said:


> Ordeñar no, pero exprimir, o sacarle el jugo a una situación sí es normal.
> 
> En el contexto del ejemplo original, con la lesión exagerada del futbolista, estoy de acuerdo con que 'exprimir' o 'sacar el jugo' no valdrían porque parecen muy serias, habría que decir 'exagerar' o, perdiendo el hecho de que la lesión es real, 'echarle cuento'.
> 
> Masood siempre hace preguntas puñeteras; hace una pregunta que parece inocente y resulta que no lo es, ¡eso hay que agradecerlo!


 O será que a nosotros nos gusta rizar el rizo.


----------



## gato radioso

También.


----------



## acme_54

"Milk" = ordeñar, y la expresión transmite la idea de exprimir todo el jugo posible de la situación. "Hacer el paripé" me parece una buena traducción en el caso del futbolista que exagera su dolor.


----------



## chileno

Serviría en España, "le está sacando partido"?


----------



## gato radioso

chileno said:


> Serviría en España, "le está sacando partido"?


Sacar partido es un poco diferente.
Lo aplicas cuando:
*Sacas utilidad a algo que ya estaba desechado o viejo (ropa, zapatos, muebles que reutilizas). Ésta es quizá la acepción más usada.
*Sacas dinero de otra persona, haciendo que gaste dinero en ti o te aprovechas de alguna debilidad suya para conseguir ventajas.
*Consigues salir airoso o, mejor aún, beneficiado de una situación, en principio, difícil para ti.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_*


Masood said:



A footballer exaggerates injury in the final minutes of a game to waste time.
		
Click to expand...

 *_


> *Echarle a algo mucho cuento*
> *Adornar exageradamente lo que se hace o dice*
> DRAE


El objeto por el que un futbolista le echa (mucho) cuento a una patada que ha recibido en los últimos minutos de partido parece obvia. Diría que ese "adornar exageradamente" resulta ajustado aqui. En este caso se adorna exageradamente la queja tras una entrada y/o tras un contacto, real o fingido. De hecho, me parece más natural decir que alguien le echa cuento a un contacto real que ha sufrido que a uno fingido (exagera el dolor, el daño o el efecto de la entrada) pero no encuentro en ningún caso que echarle cuento implique necesariamente que no ha existido contacto o algún tipo de daño -si bien el "sufriente", como ya dicho, lo está exagerando, "adornando exageradamente", con el fin de sacar algún tipo de ventaja o beneficio (de perder el tiempo en el caso del futbolista).


----------



## Masood

Entonces, qué tal "_¡No le ha lesionado tanto - le está sacando (el) jugo!_"
 ¿Os suena?


----------



## gato radioso

Masood said:


> Entonces, qué tal "_¡No le ha lesionado tanto - le está sacando el jugo!_"
> ¿Os suena?


Lo del jugo no suena natural, no tenemos ese idiom, por lo menos en España.
Sí lo entendería en caso de una gold-digger:
Ej: _Esa top-model de 25 años se casó con un octogenario millonario para sacarle todo el jugo que pueda._


----------



## nanel

Se me ocurre: "¡La lesión no es tan grave! La está exagerando para sacarle partido."

Casi parece un juego de palabras.


----------



## Magazine

, genial nanel!


----------



## Masood

nanel said:


> Se me ocurre: "¡La lesión no es tan grave! La está exagerando para sacarle partido."
> 
> Casi parece un juego de palabras.


I don't understand the play on words. I know _partido _can mean '(football) match' or '(political) party'.


----------



## Amapolas

Masood said:


> I don't understand the play on words. I know _partido _can mean '(football) match' or '(political) party'.


I understand it as a play on _match._


----------



## jsvillar

'Sacar partido a algo' means to benefit from it.


----------



## Masood

jsvillar said:


> 'Sacar partido a algo' means to benefit from it.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_La lesión no es tan grave; le está echando cuento / está echándole cuento_.

En fin, perdón por insistir


----------



## Ferrol

Se usa mucho por aqui, en ese contexto
"Le está echando teatro"
echar teatro


----------



## Masood

Ferrol said:


> Se usa mucho por aqui, en ese contexto
> "Le está echando teatro"
> echar teatro


_¡Es teatrero! _I suppose.


----------



## Ferrol

Masood said:


> _¡Es teatrero! _I suppose.


 Es un teatrero


----------



## gato radioso

Teatrero, comediante, cuentista, rollista...


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> Es un teatrero


 Muy buena.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

gato radioso said:


> Teatrero, comediante, cuentista, rollista.


Es un teatrero, como sugiere Ferrol, o es un cuentista, en este contexto futbolístico al menos; es un exagerado a la hora de quejarse; le echa mucho / le está echando mucho cuento/teatro. Comediante y rollista tienen otras connotaciones, al menos por aquí.


----------



## Foraneo

En la jerga del fútbol, al menos aquí en Argentina, se dice "está haciendo tiempo"


----------



## Ferrol

Foraneo said:


> En la jerga del fútbol, al menos aquí en Argentina, se dice "está haciendo tiempo"


También se dice aquí, pero según creo (no soy un gran entendido en futbol) no en el contexto de un jugador que finge que está más lesionado de lo que realmente está, sino cuando un portero se toma demasiado tiempo en hacer un saque o un jugador que pierde el tiempo en sacar un balón que ha ido a fuera de juego, o se demora en sacar una falta


----------



## Amapolas

I think we're milking the thread dry.


----------

